# I've got gas in my oil



## Logi_345

I've got a Generator with a subaru engine I'ts Almost brand new It will run for a while then it starts cut'n out and dies there is gas in the oil. I don't really know what it is but I think it is a valve problem can anybody help.:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek

You have a carb problem here. Excess gas is running down the cyclinder wall into the crank case. Carb needs to come apart and cleaned (needle and seat) to start with.

BG


----------



## dai

also check for a pinhole or crack in the float


----------



## RevMel

I have been trying to post this and can not find a place that it fits -- therefore, I am posting it here -- Hope it is ok.

I have a 14.5 B&S OHV Engine - Walbro carburetor - Starts great, but begin smoking -- checked oil -- gas is in the oil -- drained oil, cleaned carbarator added oil -- started great -- turned off and drained oil -- gas in oil. let sit for a few days ((no oil in engine) -- Gas is slowly draining into the oil -- about 2 - 3 ounces. I do not think it is the rings, or head gasket -- The float looks good. I think it must be gas seeping past the seat. If I replace the seat, needle, and float, I think this should fix the problem -- Is there anything else that I should check?

Thanks for all assistance -- as we get older, we realize that there are a lot of people out there that know so much more that we do. Sharing the Journey, Mel


----------



## MrChooks

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF - yes this is the right site!

OK - My guess is that you are right - your needle & seat / float valve is defective. That is the usual way that large amount of fuel find their way into the oil sump.

If your rings were shot - that wouldn't cause large amounts of fuel to get into the sump, at least not until the oil rings were is such a terrible state that you wouldn't be able to see the engine for all the blue smoke pouring out of it.

A word of caution though - pls do this repair ASAP as the oil washing down the cylinder walls removes the oil lube and if you run the engine with this problem - you will eventually wreck it completely:4-thatsba:4-thatsba.

One last thing - but just check if your engine has a diaphragm fuel pump (mounted on the side of the block and driven by a lever off the cam shaft). If it does - also look very carefully at the fuel pump diaphragm and replace if you have any doubts about it. As they can develop a small tear in them and whilst they will still pump enough fuel to run the engine - the tear allows heaps of fuel to leak into the bottom of the fuel pump and from there to pour into the sump - with the same result - oil full of fuel


----------



## RevMel

Thanks -- I am on the way to the Small Engine Shop -- and thanks about the fuel pump -- I think it is gravity, but will check it again before going for the parts. Have a great day.

Mel


----------



## MrChooks

:wave: No problems RevMel - happy to help and good luck with your engine


----------



## Basementgeek

If the bottom of the tank is above the carb, probably gravity. If the bottom of the tank is below the carb, probably have a pump.

BG


----------



## RevMel

There is NO pump -- so far so good.

Purchased the seat, valve, and float (I think the float is good - but might as well replace it while I am in the carb) -- so far so good.

On the larger B&S engines, the seat is pressed -- so far NOT so good.

Solution -- tap the seat 1/4x20 course tap -- so far so good

How do I pull the seat out , no place to hold -- so far NOT so good

Solution -- drill out the threads of a a nut so that it will fit over the seat and allow the old seat to slide out through the hole. Place another nut on the bolt, pass through the "special nut" and thread the into the seat. Spray silicon through the fuel line into the carb -- a little oil want hurt. Slowly turn the nut on the bolt, easily removing the seat -- SO FAR SO GOOD.

Spray the opening, and insert the new seat. Place a wooden shim over the seat (to protect the edges) and with a small c-clamp, slowly compress the seat into the carb opening. The seat is within 1/8 inch to full insertion -- and stops -- so far NOT so good.

Solution -- time for dinner -- and re-think this thing. The wood is giving, and the seat is not going in -- it has not reached the bottom -- almost, but not fully inserted. Do I replace the wood with metal? If so should I use brass rather that steel? Should I use a punch and mallet and tap it in? Should I leave it where it is (Is this close enough)? In my younger years, I have turned the screw one turn to many -- and spent many hours for my action -- You Too!

So close, but so far away -- I think I will wait for some more help and put things up for now -- the day has gone and the grass has not begun to grow -- again "close the flowers and trees are spreading its pollen".

Thanks again Mel


----------



## RevMel

Solution -- using the extracted seat on the threaded bolt -- carefully tap the seat the final 1/8" -- fully inserted -- So Far So Good

Re-clean and blow out the carb with compressed air -- Still So Far So Good.

Install needle valve and float -- attach bowl -- So Far So Good.

Replace carb on engine, check for leaks -- So Far So Good.

Add Oil -- re-check everything including gas in oil -- start engine -- SO FAR SO GOOD.

Let the engine run to burn the oil from the exhause and wait -- Smoke stops -- No Leaks -- Check Oil for gas -- NO GAS IN OIL -- EVERYTHING IS SO FAR SO GOOD.

Clean mover, Grease and Lube, Check belts, tires, blades, Replace blades or sharpen, adjust cutting heights, and mow -- Job Complete -- Thanks for all the help - this is a Great Place to obtain HELP. Have a great week - Mel


----------



## MrChooks

:wave: Congratulations on a tricky repair well done - looks like you have the gremlin beat!!

Thanks for your detailed discussions on replacing the valve seat - this sort of data is always very helpful to other readers in TSF.


----------



## RevMel

MrChooks & BaseMentGeek -- Thanks for helping -- total cost was a little over $15.00 USD.

Sharing the Journey -- Mel


----------



## MrChooks

:wave: Hey Mel, given that what you have just successfully completed would cost in the order of $200 in a repair shop  - by my reckoning - that means you are now entitled to go out and buy yourself $185.00 worth of beers!!!:tongue:


----------



## RevMel

MrChooks -- I read this to my wife and her reply was -- "Now I can go out and spend $185.00 on QUILT FABRIC" -- But after 38 years, I guess that is OK, and at least I will stay warm in the winter. Again thanks.

Mel


----------



## MrChooks

:wave: OK Mel - Here's the fall back position - $92.50 worth of beers & $92.50 worth of quilt fabric - that way you will end up warm both inside & outside!!:laugh::laugh:


----------

